# V.A. Police need assistance



## VAP1773 (May 8, 2002)

The V.A. Police are trying to get the same retirement benefits that are afforded to most other federal police agencies. Please follow the link below and sign the petition to show your support.

www.petitiononline.com/HR1228VA/petition.html

Thank you


----------



## jtsmh (Nov 24, 2003)

THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOUR LINK.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It worked for me!! Hope they get it!


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

signed it

Good Luck to the VA guys hope you get it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Signed it.
As a former GS-083-06, you kids know I have a warm spot in my heart for "Baffa's Boy's"
8)


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Signed it and Good luck!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Best of luck my brothers and sisters at the VA. I'll be a resident there real soon....  Oh yeah-I signed too.....


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Signed it, good luck!!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

You got my support and signature! Good Luck.


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey VAP.. do you realize that it is dated for 2002? Is that a typo or what?


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

Signed it number 1962. Good luck you guys deserve it


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Signed it! Good luck!!!

Scott


----------

